# Auf welche dieser Neuauflagen freuen Sie sich am meisten?



## Administrator (2. Juli 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Figkregh (2. Juli 2008)

Erster  .

Ich hoffe, mit 

[x] *Civilation 4: Colonization*

steht wieder ein forderndes, spaßiges und umfangreiches Rundenstrategiespiel an.

MfG Figkregh


----------



## Sheggo (3. Juli 2008)

Figkregh am 02.07.2008 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Erster  .
> 
> Ich hoffe, mit
> 
> ...



soll doch nur nen billger konsolen-abklatsch von civ4 genau OHNE strategischen tiefgang werden. so wie zb die neuesten siedler teile...

bin für bionic commando!


----------



## KeyMo (4. Juli 2008)

Sheggo am 03.07.2008 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Figkregh am 02.07.2008 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin für Stronghold Crusader Extrem, ist zwar, zumindest nach der Demo, fast wie das Normale Stronghold Crusader, aber ein paar kleine Unterschiede gibt es und Stronghold ist ein Spiel, was nie langweilig wird.


----------

